# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good budget hotels in Puri

## mano133

There may be a lot of budget hotels in Puri. .com specializes in finding hotels that fits your budget and are centrally located in Puri. Visit us and quickly search for good budget hotels in Puriand also check out our free cancellation policy. We are confident you will love it.


hotels in Puri

----------


## sankalppatil732

Many hotels is there in puri but Hotel Pushpa Puri - Berries Group of Hotels is best and reliable.

----------


## davidsmith36

Good budget hotels in Puri 
Hotel Gandhara
Victoria Club Hotel
Pramod Convention & Beach Resort

----------


## BrunaWilson

Thanks for your suggestions man.

----------


## larajames234

What is the good hotel there? I am still confused?

----------

